# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Pariisin metro

## janihyvarinen

> Seiniä ja ovia käytetään nimenomaan automaattien kanssa turvallisuussyistä. Ranskalaiset VAL-järjestelmät Pariisin linjan 14 tapaan ovat tällaisia, samoin Kööpenhaminan metro. Köpiksessä maanpinnalla olevat asemat ovat kuitenkin ihan tavallisia, joista voi hyppiä radalle. En tiedä, kuka silloin pysäyttää junan, automaatti vai valvomo.
> Antero


En tiedä luenko tätä väärin, mutta pieni tarkennus: Pariisin linja 14 (työnimeltään Météor) ei itse asiassa ole VAL. Muistan jostain lukeneeni VAL-ihmisissä herättäneen nyrpeyttä, että vaikka heidän tekniikkansa on kelvannut eräisiin muihin Ranskan kaupunkeihin kuten Rennesiin ja Toulouseen (sekä Italian Torinoon), se ei kelvannut Pariisiin vaan RATP halusi todistaa teknistä osaamistaan vaatimalla jotain muuta kuin valmiin järjestelmän. Wikipedian mukaan linjan 14 junakaluston on toimittanut Alsthom, mutta automaattiohjaus on Matra/Siemensin eli vaikuttaisi kuitenkin olevan hiukan sukua VAL:ille.

RATP:n teknistä omalaatuisuutta heijastelee myös heidän päätöksensä testata puolikorkeita laituriovia, jollaisia ei ole samalle korkeudelle mitoitettuna käytössä missään muualla maailmassa. Tämän kesän aikana eri valmistajien mallien testaus on ollut käynnissä linjan 13 asemilla Saint-Lazare (CNIM ja Faiveley) ja Invalides (Kaba). Käydessäni lomalla ollessa paikan päällä tuntuivat ainakin toimivan hyvin ja sopivan vanhaan miljööseen paremmin kuin täysimittaiset ovet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tiedä luenko tätä väärin, mutta pieni tarkennus: Pariisin linja 14 (työnimeltään Météor) ei itse asiassa ole VAL.


Olet oikeassa, linja 14 ei ole VAL, vaan automaattiversio samasta junasta, joita on Pariisissa käytössä myös kuljettajan ohjaamilla kumipyörälinjoilla. VAL taitaa olla peräti rekisteröity tuotemerkki automaattiselle kevytmetrolle, jota valmistaa nykyään Siemens-konserniin kuuluva Matra.

Tekninen rakenne on periaatteessa sama Pariisin linjalla 14 ja VAL-metroissa. Eli kumipyörävaunut ja virran otto "raiteen" vieressä olevista virtakiskoista. En ole käynyt itse yhdessäkään VAL-metrossa, mutta Pariisissa olen.

Käytännön rakenteessa on huomattavia eroja VAL-metorjen ja Pariisin välillä. Pariisin juna on useasta telivaunusta koostuva. Telit ovat 2-akselisia, ja akseleilla on sekä teräs- että kumipyörät. Pariisissa raiteessa on kumipyörien kulkutasojen lisäksi normaali teräskiskoraide. Juna kulkee pari senttiä teräskiskon yläpuolella, mutta sen kohdalla. Jos kumi pettää, pyörä painuu teräskiskoa vasten ja matka jatkuu vaurioitta. Teräspyöriä käytetään myös mm. varikoilla. Ja junat voidaan hinata normaalilla rautatieradalla, tosin kumipyörät on irroitettava, sillä vaihteissa ne kantavat junan.

Kuvien perusteella VAL-junat koostuvat kahdesta 2-akselisesta vaunusta eikä niiden raiteessa ole teräskiskoja.




> RATP:n teknistä omalaatuisuutta heijastelee myös heidän päätöksensä testata puolikorkeita laituriovia, jollaisia ei ole samalle korkeudelle mitoitettuna käytössä missään muualla maailmassa.


Olen lukenut, että Pariisissa harkitaan linjan 1 kulunvalvonnan muuttamista automaattiseksi. Ehkäpä kokeilut tähtäävät tähän, mutta ne tehdään linjalla 13, jolla kuormitus on vähäinen. Linja 1 on vilkkain Pariisin linjoista. Ihmettelen kylläkin, mitä Pariisissa toivotaan saavutettavan linjan 1 automatisoinnilla. Ykkönen toimii jo nyt kapasiteettinsa äärirajoilla - on toiminut vuosikymmenet - eikä automaatilla kapasiteettia voida lisätä kuin nopeuden kustannuksella.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Millä perusteella linja 1 on Pariisin vilkkain?

Matkustajamäärältään se on kolmas nelosen ja seiskan jälkeen.
Ajossa olevien junien lukumäärä ruuhka-aikana on suurempi ainakin linjoilla 7,8,9 ja 13.
Aamuruuhkan vuoroväli on ykkösellä 1 min 55 sek. Tätä tiheämpää liikennettä löytyy linjoilta 4, 7, 9 ja 13.

Nämä tiedot Brian Hardyn Paris Metro Handbookista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä perusteella linja 1 on Pariisin vilkkain?


Pariisin metron 100-vuotisjuhlakirjan mukaan 1:n vuosittainen matkustajamäärä on suurin, 140 miljoonaa ja päivittäinen 488.000. Toisena on linja 4, 136 M / 464.000. Linja 13 on sijalla 5.

Saman teoksen mukaan 1:n vuoroväli on 105 sekuntia, samoin linjan 13, ja nelosen vuoroväli on 95 sekuntia. Huom: kaikki kuljettajan ohjaamana. Nelosen vuoroväli on lyhin ja ainoa 95 sekunnin linja. Automaattilinjan 14 vuoroväli on 120 sekuntia.




> Nämä tiedot Brian Hardyn Paris Metro Handbookista.


En tunne tuota teosta.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VAL taitaa olla peräti rekisteröity tuotemerkki automaattiselle kevytmetrolle, jota valmistaa nykyään Siemens-konserniin kuuluva Matra.
> 
> Tekninen rakenne on periaatteessa sama Pariisin linjalla 14 ja VAL-metroissa. Eli kumipyörävaunut ja virran otto "raiteen" vieressä olevista virtakiskoista.


VAL tarkoitti alunperin Villeneuve-d'Ascq à Lille ensimmäisen linjan päätepisteiden mukaan. Sittemmin sille on keksitty uusi merkitys Véhicule Automatique Léger. Nykyään entinen Matra Transport on todellakin osa Siemens-konsenia, jos kohta Matra yrityksenä on edelleen olemassa ja toimii lähinnä puolustusvälineteollisuudessa.

Itselläni oli ilo olla aikoinaan opiskelijavaihdossa Lillessä, ja kuljin VAL:illa säännöllisesti. Voin siis vahvistaa havainnon siitä, että teräspyöriä ei ole. Kiihtyvyys on todella hyvä, ja systeemi toimii automaattiohjattuna kuin unelma.




> Olen lukenut, että Pariisissa harkitaan linjan 1 kulunvalvonnan muuttamista automaattiseksi. Ehkäpä kokeilut tähtäävät tähän, mutta ne tehdään linjalla 13, jolla kuormitus on vähäinen.


Linjan 13 ovikokeilut saattavat liittyä tavalla tai toisella linjan 1 automatisointisuunnitelmiin, joista olen myös lukenut, mutta julkilausuttu syy on vähentää radalle tunkeutumisten aiheuttamia häiriöitä liikenteelle vilkkaimmilla asemilla. Linja 13 on pohjoisiin esikaupunkeihin ulottumisensa vuoksi kohtuullisen kuormitettu, ja RATP:n mukaan matkustajien aiheuttamat viiveet heikentävät merkittävästi linjan liikennöintitäsmällisyyttä.

Muuten, tuo Brian Hardyn Paris Metro Handbook on ihan mielenkiintoinen opus, löytynee mm. Amazonista tai London Transport Museumin shopista. Se on ollut olemassa jo iät ja ajat, mutta muutama vuosi sitten siitä julkaistiin päivitetty painos. Vastaava Capital Transportin julkaisema kirja on olemassa myös RER:stä. Myös Clive Lammingin Métro insolite (kustantaja Parigramme) on hyvin havainnollistettu ja mielenkiintoinen pieni kirja, jos kohta tiedon systemaattisuudessa mainittu Jean Tricoiren kirja Un siècle de métro en 14 lignes : De Bienvenüe à Météor lienee kaikkein perusteellisin referenssiteos. VAL:in historiasta löytyy oma teos Le VAL, kirjoittaja Bernard Félix, julkaisuvuosi 1994, mutta se on aika ajoin hieman kuivahko ja paneutuu antaumuksella Lillen kunnallispoliittisiin kiemuroihin.

----------


## Multsun poika

100-vuotishistoriikin tiedot ovat tuoreemmat eli Antero on oikeassa. Hardyn kirjan luvut ovat vuodelta 1991 (itselläni on vanha painos).

Noita Hardyn kirjoja on ainakin Lontoon, Berliinin ja Pariisin metroista. Samaan "official handbook" on Robert Schwandlin tekemänä Skandinavian metroista. Hyviä opuksia ja paljon kuvia.

Kirjoja saa ainakin Lontoon Leicester Squaren lähistöllä sijaitsevasta rautatiekirjakaupasta. Samoin netitse niitä voi ostaa esim. loistavan urbanrailnet.com -sivuston kautta. Sivusto saa esille laittamalla Googleen vaikkapa metro, Stockholm

----------


## tkunnas

> Jos kumi pettää, pyörä painuu teräskiskoa vasten ja matka jatkuu vaurioitta.


Kuten sivulta http://www.metro-paris.net/material.html voimme lukea, on (oli?) Pariisin metron MP55:ssä käytössä olevalla teräspyörä + kisko -sydeemillä myös sellainen funktio, että renkaan puhjettua ja teräspyörän+kiskon kosketettua toisiinsa laukesi rengasrikkovaroitus.

----------


## [hakki]

Tervehdys! Tämä on ensinmäinen kertani foorumilla ja haulla en löytänyt tietoa. 

Mietin tuota Pariisin metroa, kun ostaa sen n. euron maksavan lipun, niin montako kertaa sillä lipulla voi matkustaa ? Esim 4h? Onko se voimassa vain sen yhden matkan ajan ja toimiiko sama lippu busseissa ? Miten bussissa esim onnistuu pummilla meneminen ?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mietin tuota Pariisin metroa, kun ostaa sen n. euron maksavan lipun, niin montako kertaa sillä lipulla voi matkustaa ? Esim 4h? Onko se voimassa vain sen yhden matkan ajan ja toimiiko sama lippu busseissa ? Miten bussissa esim onnistuu pummilla meneminen ?


Uusi 1,50  hintainen kertalippu t+ on bussissa ja raitiovaunulinjoilla voimassa siten, että ensimmäisen ja viimeisen validoinnin välillä saa olla maksimissaan 1,5 h. Validointi siis joka kerran ajoneuvoon noustessa, myös vaihdon yhteydessä. Vanhoilla t-lipuilla ei ole vaihto-oikeutta, ja t+ -lipuillakin vaihtaa saa vain bussin ja raitiovaunun kesken.

Raideverkostossa (koko metro sekä RER Pariisin rajojen sisäpuolella) lippu validoidaan sisään mennessä (ei pelkoa että vahingossa jäisi validoimatta: portit pitävät siitä huolen) ja se on voimassa koko matkan ajasta ja vaihtojen määrästä riippumatta. Metron puolella ulos pääsee suoraan ovesta/portista kävelemällä, mutta RER:ssä lippu täytyy validoida myös poistuessa. Jos aikoo matkustaa vähänkään enemmän, kannattaa hankkia 10 lipun vihko (carnet) hintaan 11,10 . Periodiliput ovat suhteessa yllättävän kalliita verrattuna lippuvihkoihin, joten niitä kannattaa edes harkita vain tosi tarpeeseen.

Huom. Monet turistienkin suosimat kohteet kuten Roissy - Charles-de-Gaullen lentoasema, Versailles, La Défense, Saint-Germain-en-Laye jne. sijaitsevat Pariisin rajojen ulkopuolella, joten RER:ssä on niiltä asemilta turha yrittää ulos t+ -lipulla (kuten lukemattomien turistien näkee tekevän): portti ei aukea. Näihin paikkoihin mennessä täytyy jo ennen matkan aloittamista Pariisin rajojen sisällä ostaa esim. automaatista lippu koko matkalle. Kyseinen lippu on sitten voimassa ensimmäisestä metron portissa validoinnista alkaen aina perille asti, vaikka metrosta RER:ään siirryttäessä kuljettaisiin (jopa useampien) validointiporttien läpi. Automaatissa käyvät nykyään myös suomalaiset EMV-sirukortit (ainakin Visa ja MC, Visa Electronia en muista testanneeni).

Lisätietoja: http://www.ratp.fr.

----------


## [hakki]

> 


Kiitoksia erittäin paljon! Toimiiko sitten tämä cardet, eli 10 lipun vihko RER:ssä ja normi metrossa ? Asun siis Asnieresissä ja jos ostan täältä normaali lipun metroon, ja vaihdan Elyseellä ykköseen joka on jo RER, niin pääsenkö sillä Asnieresistä ostamalla lipulla ulos ykköslinjan päässä ? Asnieres on linjan 13 päässä. Kauheeta säätöö näyttää olevan noitten metrojen kanssaki...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kiitoksia erittäin paljon! Toimiiko sitten tämä cardet, eli 10 lipun vihko RER:ssä ja normi metrossa ? Asun siis Asnieresissä ja jos ostan täältä normaali lipun metroon, ja vaihdan Elyseellä ykköseen joka on jo RER, niin pääsenkö sillä Asnieresistä ostamalla lipulla ulos ykköslinjan päässä ? Asnieres on linjan 13 päässä. Kauheeta säätöö näyttää olevan noitten metrojen kanssaki...


Eipä kestä.  :Smile:  

Tavallisen 11,10  carnetin liput toimivat koko metrossa. Eli kun nouset metroon linjan 13 päässä asemalla Gabriel Péri Asnières-Gennevilliers, niin voit matkustaa mihin tahansa metroasemalle sekä Pariisin rajojen sisä- että ulkopuolella. Voit myös matkustaa mille tahansa RER-asemalle Pariisin rajojen sisäpuolella (mutta et rajojen ulkopuolelle).

Otaksun, että linjan 1 pääteasemalla tarkoitat nimenomaan La Défensea, joka on suuri työpaikkakeskittymä?

Jos matkustat oikeasti metrolinjalla 1, niin sitten lippusi kelpaa aina La Défenseen asti. Käytännössä siis vaihdat ilmeisesti Champs Elysées Clemenceau'n asemalla? Ei mitään onglmaa tässä. Ei pitäisi olla myöskään ongelmaa vaihtaa RER linja C:lle Porte de Clichyssä ja siitä metrolinjalle 1 Neuilly - Porte Maillot'ssa, joka kartan mukaan on rajojen sisäpuolella, vaikka nimenomaan tuolla RER-asemalla näyttää olevan naapurikunnan nimi osana aseman nimeä. Tämä saattaisi ehkä olla nopeampi reitti, mutta en ole liikkunut juuri siellä päin, joten en voi sanoa varmaksi. Toisaalta kaksi vaihtoa vievät enemmän aikaa kuin yksi, eikä RER kulje ihan yhtä tiheästi kuin metro.

Sen sijaan en suosittele sellaisia yhdistelmiä, joissa käytettäisiin RER A:ta La Défenseen, ellet halua maksaa ekstraa. Linja kulkee nopeammin kuin metro 1 ja päätyy samaan paikkaan, mutta koska pääteasema on Pariisin rajojen ulkopuolella, sisäinen lippu ei käy vaan täytyy maksaa kalliimpi hinta. Tosin tämä reitti ei ole muutenkaan kätevä, sillä joko täytyy vaihtaa kahdesti (esim. Place de Clichy linjalle 2 ja Charles de Gaulle Étoile RER A:lle) tai sitten tehdä aivan diabolinen useamman asemienvälisen vaihtotunnelin kautta kävely (Saint-Lazare --> Havre Caumartin --> Auber): matkalla on loputtomien tunnelien lisäksi erinäiset liukuportaan ylös ja alas (Auber on muistaakseni aivan syvimpiä RER-asemista) sekä pahimmillaan useammatkin validointiportit.

Kyllä se siitä vielä lähtee sujumaan. Pienellä käytännön kokemuksella oppii paljon knoppologiaa.  :Very Happy:  Itse en ole Pariisissa ikinä asunut, mutta käynyt sen verran monta kertaa, että en juuri tunne ahdistusta metron kanssa siellä, nykyään en edes Châtelet-kompleksissa, joka ensimmäisillä kerroilla vaikutti ihan kaoottiselta. Paikalliset tosin kertovat, että ruuhka-ajat varsinkin talvisin ovat aivan karmeat (mm. linja 13 on kuormitetuimpien joukossa koska ulottuu niin sopivasti esikaupunkiin asti).

Vilkaisin RATP:n bussilinjakarttaa netistä ja ko. paikkojen välillä näyttäisi muuten olevan suora bussiyhteys 276 (La Défense - Gabriel Péri Asnières-Gennevilliers). En katsonut aikataulua, mutta suosittelen vilkaisemaan sitä. Se saattaisi osoittautua hyväksi vaihtoehdoksi. Lipuista tällä yhteydellä en osaa sanoa kauheasti, mutta RATP:n sivuilta pitäisi löytyä lisätietoa niistäkin.

----------


## [hakki]

> Otaksun, että linjan 1 pääteasemalla tarkoitat nimenomaan La Défensea, joka on suuri työpaikkakeskittymä?



Huhhuh, että voi mies tietää paljon Pariisin metroista! Siitä yksi peukku ylös ! La Defenseen olen kyllä menossa, mutta en työasioissa vaan ihan ostoksille. Kaverini antoi vinkin, että ykkösen päässä on hyvä ostoskeskus ja eipähän tarvi maksaa Elysee-extraa. 

Aivan hanurista mielestäny tuo RER ja normi linja, en vieläkään sisäistä sitä, vaikka väänsit rautalangasta. Eli Asnieresin lipulla en voi matkustaa rajojen ulkopuolelle ? Tarkoittaen, että en ymmärrä  :Very Happy:  Taidan kokeilla tuota mainitsemaasi bussia. 

Kiitoksia vielä kerran (Kolme peukkua ylös!)

----------


## Antero Alku

Hauska lukea Janihyvärisen juttuja. Asuin muutama vuosi sitten viikon lomareissun hotellissa Gennevilliersissä. Yhteytemme keskustaan oli RER-juna. Kävimme muutamankin kerran ruokaostoksilla La Défensella, koska Gennevilliersin automarkettiin oli noin 2 km kävelymatka, ja se oli lähin ruokakauppa.

Pariisin RER- ja metroverkko on niin tiheä, että monelle matkalle on monta vaihtehtoista reittiä. Paras reitti löytyy vain kokemuksella. Linjakartan pallukat eivät kuvaa sitä, miten paljon tulee käveltävää käytävissä ja montako metroa joutuu päästämään täysinä ohitseen. Nopein reitti voi olla pitkä, koska kannattaa järjestää vaihto sellaiselle asemalle, jossa junassa on vielä tilaa.

En ollenkaan ihmettele Pariisin uusien ratikoiden suosiota. Ne oikaisevat ruuhkautuneen keskustan solmut. Ja vaikka ratikoissakin oli täyttä, maailma sentään jatkui ikkunoiden ulkopuolella toisin kuin metrotunnelissa.

Vihje bussin käytöstä on minusta hyvin perusteltu Pariisissa samoin kuin Madridissakin, jossa viime keväänä kävin. Ihmiset käyttävät mieluiten raideliikennettä, eivätkä edes sen ruuhkaisuudesta huolimatta mene bussilla - se raideliikennekerroin. Bussit tarjoavat oikoteitä, ja oman kokemukseni mukaan niissä ei ollut niin tiukkaa kuin metroissa. Pariisissa bussit ajoivat usein raitiovaunujen tapaan omilla keskikaistoillaan, joten jonkinlaista liikenne-etuuttakin niillä oli.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> La Defenseen olen kyllä menossa, mutta en työasioissa vaan ihan ostoksille. Kaverini antoi vinkin, että ykkösen päässä on hyvä ostoskeskus ja eipähän tarvi maksaa Elysee-extraa. 
> 
> Aivan hanurista mielestäny tuo RER ja normi linja, en vieläkään sisäistä sitä, vaikka väänsit rautalangasta. Eli Asnieresin lipulla en voi matkustaa rajojen ulkopuolelle ? [...] Kiitoksia vielä kerran (Kolme peukkua ylös!)


Kiitoksia kehuista... Eipä kestä.  :Very Happy:  

La Défensen Les Quatre Temps -kauppakeskus on varsin iso ja monipuolinen. Varmaan ihan hyvä valinta. Champs Elysées'ltä ei ehkä kannata kauhasti ostoksia tehdä, tosin siellä on iso Virgin Megastore (ei tosin millään muotoa ainoa Pariisissa, niitä on muutama eri puolilla kaupunkia, myös Les Quatre Temps'issa muistaakseni). Tosin itse menisin Châtelet-les-Halles / Les Halles -aseman päällä sijaisevaan Forum des Halles -ostoskeskukseen: siellä on hyvin varustettu Fnac-kirja-/levykauppa, tosin nykyään sen lisäksi lähinnä vain edullisia nuorten muotivaatteita.

RER on ihan simppeli juttu: käytössä on vyöhykejärjestelmä joka edellyttää validoinnin sekä sisälle että ulospäin mennessä. Siksi La Défense on kalliimpi sillä. Metrossa ei ole vyöhykejärjestelmää vaan koko metro on samaa keskusta-aluetta, vaikka se nykyään ulottuu myös kaupungin ulkopuolella --> siksi halvempi tariffi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Asuin muutama vuosi sitten viikon lomareissun hotellissa Gennevilliersissä. Yhteytemme keskustaan oli RER-juna. Kävimme muutamankin kerran ruokaostoksilla La Défensella, koska Gennevilliersin automarkettiin oli noin 2 km kävelymatka, ja se oli lähin ruokakauppa.


Esikaupunkihotelli sopii tietysti oikein hyvin, jos tutkailee samalla miten liikenneyhteydet toimivat.  :Very Happy:  Ehkä hintakin on hieman sopuisampi kuin keskustassa. Toisaalta keskustastakin löytää melkein kohtuuhintaisia hotelleja, kun tietää mitä ketjua katselee. Itse olen vuosikausia suosinut Suomessa hieman tuntemattomampaa Ibis-ketjua (kuuluu ranskalaiseen Accor-hotelliryhmään, voi varata suoraan netistä niiden omalta sivustolta ilman turhia lisäkuluja ja ovat kaikki sisustukseltaan yhdenmukaisia ja kliinisen siistejä). Pariisista löytää noin parikymmentä Ibistä, joista joidenkin sijainti on jopa oikein hyvä, esim. Ibis Grands Boulevards Opéra (rue du Faubourg Montmartre -kadulla). Lähellä linjojen 7 sekä 8/9 metroasemat ja kävellenkin pääsee melkein minne tahansa.

Meidän Pariisin-lomat ovat nimittäin kuntolomia: saatamme kävellä huimia matkoja per päivä, ja siksi kuljenkin siellä usein varsin epäelegantisti lenkkitossuissa, harvemmin nahkakengissä. Ja illalla voi sitten syödä tukevasti (siihenkin löytää edullisia, mutta tasoltaan varsin hyviä vaihtoehtoja kun tietää oikeat ketjut) ja silti matkan aikana laihtuu kilon-pari.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Vihje bussin käytöstä on minusta hyvin perusteltu Pariisissa samoin kuin Madridissakin, jossa viime keväänä kävin.


Madridissa en ole koskaan käynyt, mutta busseihin (kuten takseihinkin) liittyy Pariisissa huomattavia riskitekijöitä, joiden tiimoilta saattaa esim. jäädä junasta kulkuneuvon juututtua sattumanvaraiseen ruuhkaan. Bussit kulkevat usein käsittämättömän kapeilla, yksisuuntaisilla kaduilla, ja yksikin pysähtynyt auto saattaa aiheuttaa kaaoksen (jos otollista parkkipaikkaa ei löydy, Pariisissa on tapana laittaa hätävilkut päälle ja pysähtyä keskelle tietä, muusta liikenteestä juuri välittämättä). Toinen ongelma ovat mielenosoitukset, joiden tiimoilta joudutaan tekemään kaikenlaisia erityisjärjestelyjä. Tie siis saattaa nousta pystyyn äkkiarvaamatta, tai reitti vaihtua aivan toiseksi, siitäkin huolimatta, että bussiteitä on lisätty ja autoilua rajoitettu. Näyttäisikin siltä, että monin paikoin liikennejärjestelyillä on vain onnistuttu lisäämään ruuhkia, jotka hidastavat sekä autoja että busseja.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Pariisin busseissa vaikutti kuitenkin olevan varsin näppärä matkustajainfosysteemi, joka valistuneesti kertoi arvioituja matka-aikoja tärkeimmille linjan pysäkeille. Ihan musta tuntuu -tietona arvioisin, että liikenneruuhkaan juuttuneen bussin kulun hidastumisesta kulki tieto myös perässä tuleviin busseihin kun arvioitu matka-aika alkoi usein näytössä pidentyä vaikka bussin kulku oli yhä sujuvaa, ruuhka tuli vastaan vasta myöhemmin.

----------

